# HCL Launches 14k laptops.



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/85948_hcl_600x600.jpg
HCL Infosystems, serious about introducing the latest in technology at the best possible price, has today unveiled its "MiLeap" ultra portable laptops for prices starting below Rs 14,000. 

Both 'X' and 'Y' series of "MiLeap" laptops (also called leaptops) are ultra portable yet fully functional, claims HCL. 

They all sport a sleek and light-weight form factor, making it convenient to ferry them around any place. According to HCL, the leaptops offer full PC functionality along with a true mobile Internet experience. 

The 'X' Series "MiLeap" laptops are available with both flash-based and disk-based storage. Their sturdy design makes them dust- and shock- proof. Among others, the leaptops are Wi-Fi ready, and feature network ports and an option for data card. They are available with GUI-enabled, user-friendly Linux operating system (OS). 

The 'X' Series "MiLeap" laptops are priced, starting at Rs 13,990. 

The other series launched by HCL, the 'Y' Series, has laptops powered by the latest Intel Ultra Mobile Platform (Intel processor A110 and Intel 945GU Express Chipset). They feature Microsoft's Vista Home Premium OS, a swivel seven touch-screen cum note pad, an 80GB HDD, wireless connectivity, data card option, Blue-tooth, and Ethernet network port, among others. 

These leaptops sport multiple navigation features, including touch- screen, thumboard, stylus, keyboard, mouse, and one-touch buttons. 

The 'Y' Series "MiLeap" laptops are priced, starting at Rs 33,990. 

Speaking at the launch, Ajai Chowdhry, chairman and chief executive officer of HCL Infosystems, said their revolutionary new range of ultra portable 'MiLeap' leaptops would herald a new category of computing devices, opening up a wide range of new usage scenarios and application areas. 

Both 'X' and 'Y' Series leaptops are fully RoHS-compliant, and have a low energy footprint. HCL said both series of leaptops will start shipping on Jan 26, 2008, to coincide with Republic Day celebrations.

*www.techtree.com/India/News/Sub_14K_Leaptops_from_HCL/551-85948-615.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 15, 2008)

This is kinda unbelievable!! I mean vista hp, touch screen, 945, intel ultra mobile.... and 14k?????? whoa!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> This is kinda unbelievable!! I mean vista hp, touch screen, 945, intel ultra mobile.... and 14k?????? whoa!



you got it wrong @infra, the configuration listed is for the y series which costs 34K!! not 14K. The X series configuration is not mentioned. Just the price. It's very misleading.. we see the price of the X series and the configuration of the Y series and assume that we get that for 14K...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^ Oops.. yeah.. my bad!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

Asus, then aci now hcl.. Let's see who wins.


----------



## aku (Jan 16, 2008)

its good to see more indian players joining this segment


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 16, 2008)

they are not looking good


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 16, 2008)

The white and grey on is not HCL anyway, it is the Intel classmate PC

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classmate_pc

Not to mention that the Classmate PC looks ridiculously childish (read fugly).

And Even in case HCL has struck a deal with Intel to sell, the class mate PC, look at the specs

Hardware

The reference hardware specifications as of September 28th 2006 are:

    * Customized mini chassis 245 x 196 x 44
    * CPU: Intel® Celeron M mobile processor (915GMS + ICH6-M)
    * CPU clock speed 900 MHz (Zero L2 cache 400 MHz FSB)
    * 800 x 480 7 inch diagonal LCD, LVDS Interface, LED B/L
    * 256MB of DDR2 RAM
    * 1GB/2GB NAND flash memory (connected via USB)
    * 10/100M ethernet
    * Realtek WLAN 802.11b/g with antenna (connected via USB)
    * Intel GMS915 integrated graphics chip (8MB shared memory)
    * Built in microphone
    * Built in stereo speakers
    * Stereo 2 channel audio, jacks for external stereo speakers and microphones, Line-out, and Mic-in
    * Integrated keyboard with hot keys
    * Cycle touch pad with left and right buttons
    * Customized Note Taker with wireless pen
    * TPM1.2 (Trusted Platform Module from Infineon Technologies) used for the theft control feature.
    * Power source:
          o 6-cell Li-ion battery with adapter – approximately 4 hours usage

( TPM! Yuck)


----------



## New (Jan 16, 2008)

This will definitely bring high end laptop prices down..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## bikdel (Jan 16, 2008)

man... this is great... i really want this HCL X or ACi sub for myself


----------



## juggler (Jan 16, 2008)

New said:


> This will definitely bring high end laptop prices down..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



I doubt it 
High end system will have the same price ..
Other manufactures may release new offerings at same price points


----------

